# Larson storm door handle



## hvdavis

Guys that installed my storm door, installed the handle upside down. I have all screws out, but I cannot get the handles apart to turn handle around. How do the handles separate? It is a mortise door handle.


----------



## gregzoll

Need a picture on this one.


----------



## sublime2

Generally speaking,the handle is held together with an Allen screw on the inside handle.
The outside handle will have the rod attached to it which gos through the door.


----------



## hvdavis

*My door handle*









My handle is opposite-you have to lift up to open!


----------



## sublime2

hvdavis said:


> My handle is opposite-you have to lift up to open!


My door looks very similar to that but it's made by pella. The handle on mine will move up or down to open the door.


----------



## gregzoll

No, need a picture of your door that you are saying the handset is installed incorrectly, not some picture off of a websearch.

I have a Larson, and the handle moves up or down to open the door.


----------



## hvdavis

*door handle*

So do I need a allen wrench to get the door handles off?


----------



## gregzoll

Look at your door handle and you will find out. Again, a picture of how yours is installed, helps to tell you what to do. Mine is attached with two phillips screws. You remove the screws, the handle assembly comes apart.

http://www.larsondoors.com/storm_doors/troubleshooting/

You can also email Larson with the model# of the door, they will email you a copy of the Latch instructions if yours got tossed.


----------



## sublime2

Did the installers leave the installation instructions?
There are instructions on how to install the hardware.


----------



## hvdavis

*Larson door handles*

No, they did not leave the instructions.


----------



## kwikfishron

hvdavis said:


> No, they did not leave the instructions.


The installation instructions are here. http://www.larsondoors.com/storm_doors/how_to_install_instructions/


----------



## gregzoll

Those are only for the door, not the lockset. They have to email Larson Doors, and they will email a pdf of the door lockset instructions back to the OP.


----------

